# Network does not start at boot

## nohup

I've added net.eth0 to to the default runlevel, but it does not start automatically. When manually invoking 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 network starts and works fine. In my /etc/conf.d/net i have config_eth0="dhcp", so it gets address from my DHCP and just works. Why network does not start at boot? I did all stuff as written in the Handbook.

----------

## BillWho

nohup,

Are you sure it's there - what does 

```
ls -l /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0
```

return   :Question: 

----------

## nohup

Here it is:

```
$ ls -l /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jul  1 06:51 /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

----------

## BillWho

nohup,

Check the contents of 

```
cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

and

```
ifconfig|grep HWaddr
```

Does dmesg say anything about eth0

```
dmesg|grep eth0
```

----------

## nohup

Oops, after couple reboots it gets working properly :)

I can't say which of my actions fixed it. I only remember that I was installing nouveau drivers, disabling unneccesary features at the same time and rebuilding the kernel.

So my advice is: Read The Handbook Attentively. I often skip some chapters that seemed to be not about my particular hardware or needs, but what makes the problem solved in 98% of cases is Understanding.

Also here is my configs as you asked:

```
$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1f:d0:b4:ab:d7", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

```

```
$ /sbin/ifconfig|grep HWaddr

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:d0:b4:ab:d7  

```

```
$ dmesg|grep eth0

[    4.647962] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90000320000, 00:1f:d0:b4:ab:d7, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 42

[    4.647965] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: jumbo features [frames: 6128 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    8.530790] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[    8.530797] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down

[    8.531123] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   10.155233] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

[   10.155525] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   20.962097] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## BillWho

 *nohup wrote:*   

> Oops, after couple reboots it gets working properly 

 

Are you saying that it's connecting at boot time now   :Question: 

Looking over your information, I don't see anything obvious that would prevent it from starting   :Confused: 

My dmesg shows [   39.177104] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both which is different than your [   10.155233] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up 

I'm at kernel version 3.5.0-rc5 which might be the reason    :Neutral: 

----------

## nohup

 *Quote:*   

> Are you saying that it's connecting at boot time now ?

 

Yes. As net.eth0 is in the default runlevel.

----------

